# العصف بالرمال Sand blast



## شكرى محمد نورى (15 يوليو 2006)

يستخدم لأزالة ألأصباغ والزيوت العالقة وايضأ المواد المؤكسدة (الصدء) . 

وأيضأ لتهذيب السطوح لصقلها لتصبح اكثر نعومة . كما يمكن النحت على الصخور بواسطة هذه 

الخاصية .

مكوناته :

1- ضاغط هواء متكامل مع خزان وفلتر هواء لأمتصاص الرطوبة من الهواء .

2- صمام يدار باليد لمرور الهواء المضغوط او يدار بواسطة القدم بشكل دواسة .

3- حاوية لخزن الرمال المستخدم للعصف وعادتأ تكون ذراة الرمل ذات حجم مناسب ومتساوي لنوع 

الغرض المستخدم ويقاس بالمايكرون .

4- الخراطيم والمنفذ (المنفث) (المقبض اليدوي)الذي يحدد فتحة خروج ذرة الرمل وتصنع من الكاربيد 

لشدة صلادته ولتفادي تأكله .

وان للحصول على حجم حجم ذرة الرمل المناسبة يستخدم جهاز ذات مجموعة مناخل مثبتة بهزاز 

حيث لكل منخل له دقة نفوذ الرمل من خلاله ويقاس بالمايكرون كما اوضحنا .

كما يمكن استخدام بدلأ من الرمل كرات معدنية دقيقة ذات قياس ثابت وتسمى Matel Blast

تستخدم لتنظيف المسبوكات الرملية من الرمال والزوائد المعدنية وتهذيبها . 

وكذلك لأزالة الأكاسيد الكميائية على المعادن قبل تشغيلها تفاديا لتلف الحد القاطع للعدد والألات القطعة.

وهناك انواع كثيرة من اجهزة العصف الرملي واستعمالات خاصة .

منها الأستعمال الخارجي والداخلي حيث يدار بصورة دورية او يجمع لأستخدامه مرة ثانية .






الشكل اعلاه يمثل النوع الداخلي .


البغدادي:55:


----------



## العرندس (15 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزيت خيرا يا مبدع 

الله يعزك ويبارك فيك ويوفقك 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (15 يوليو 2006)

جزيت خيرا أخي شكري على هذه المعلومات 

وفقك الله ... وأثابك بالأجر الجزيل


----------



## محمد العصا (3 نوفمبر 2006)

سلمت يمناك على هذه المعلومات


----------



## غضنفر (12 مارس 2007)

الله يجزيك كل الخير


----------



## ahmed_a_nour (14 مارس 2007)

اضافه للمعلومات القيمه من الاخ الكريم اضيف:
1- هناك تطبيقات معينه للدهانات علي السطح المعدنيه تتطلب تجهيز خاص لسطح المعدن لا يمكن الحصول عليه الا باستخدام الترميل ( العصف بالرمل ) 
2- يراعي دائما جوده حبيبات الرمال باستخدام المناخل السابقه الذكر و يحب ايضا التاكد من خلوها من اي نسبه تسريب لزيت الضاغط الهوائي 
3- يجب علي المهندس المسؤول التاكد من ان العامل الذي يقواعمال الترميل يرتدي واقي مناسب للوجه و اليدين و الجسم بالاضافه لمصدر مناسب للاكسجين 
4- ينبغي دهان المعدن مباشره بعد عمليه الترميل و لا تكونت نسبه اكاسيد مره اخري علي السطح.
5- يجب ان تستخدم رمال جافه تماما و عليه لا يمكن اتمام عمليه الترميل في الصباح الباكر و بعد غروب الشمس او حسب نسبه الرطوبه النسبيه في الجو


----------



## Eng-Maher (14 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مشكور اخى المهندس / البغدادى دائما مواضيع جميله ومثيره ..
العصف برمال يستخدم كثيرا فى مجال الهندسه البحريه وب الاخص فى الترسانه البحريه حيث يأتى sheets اللازمه لعمل بدن السفينه بتدخل على مراحل كتير ومنها مراحل التنظيف والاستعدال والتى تحتوى على هذا النظام وهو sand blast فهى معلومه جيده وجديره ب التقدير .. مشكور اخى


----------



## ابويوسف1166 (15 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مشكور اخى دائما مواضيع جميله ومثيره


----------



## أهل الحديث (17 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم
معلومات قيمه بالفعل
وأضيف أنه يمكن استخدام هذه الطريقه Sand plast فى ترميل الزجاج ليصبح بالشكل المصنفر
المعروف بالاسم Froasted Glass ونفس الطريقه تستخدم أيضآ فى اجراء الحفر العميق
للزجاج المزخرف Engraved glass والرخام والجرانيت وكذلك ترميل أجزاء معينه أوكامله لاسطمبات صناعة البلاستيك بدل استخدام عملية Spark الشهيره المرتفعة التكاليف 
باستخدام Aluminium Oxide


----------



## بهاءالدين (17 مارس 2007)

تسمى فى مصر الرماله ومستخدمه فى مصانع كتير اشهرهم مصنع اباظه للتريلات هو يعتبر اول واحد 
استخدمها فى مصر


----------



## المهندس2929 (12 أبريل 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## على الطحان (30 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سدير عدنان (4 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور جزيل الشكر ويستخدم ايضا في الخزانات قبل الصبغ الازالة الاكسدة مع الشكر


----------



## المهندس بلكس (20 يوليو 2008)

الله على مواضيعك تحفة


----------



## يونس فاخر (20 يوليو 2008)

موضوع غاية في الروعة ... بارك الله فيك اخي البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (15 مايو 2009)

الموضوع تم طرحه قبل ثلاثة اعوام ولم اطل عليه سهوا مني لكي استجيب على ردود ومرور زملائي الكرام .

الف شكر للجميع .

تقبلوا بالغ احترامي وتقديري .



البغدادي


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (16 مايو 2009)

*فيديو youtube عن الصنفرة بطريقة العصف بالرمال*

موضوع جميل مهندس شكري 
واسمح لي بإضافة رابط يوتيوب يوضح الفيديو فيها هذه الطريقة.

بارك الله فيك وفي مواضيعك المفيدة.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycwl3Qttkrc&hl=ar
​


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (16 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز معلومات ذهب ياذهب


----------



## virtualknight (16 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## طه sand (7 يونيو 2009)

مشكور جدا للمعلومات الرائعه.للذكر: انا اعمل فى هذا المجال,تحديدا فى الحفر الغائر على الزجاج والرخام,...وارغب فى اى استفاده


----------



## غظنفر (8 أغسطس 2009)

اود ان استفسر عن مقياس نعومة السطح sa هل يملك احد هذا لستاندر مع جزيل الشكر لكل المهنسين


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (8 أغسطس 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> موضوع جميل مهندس شكري
> واسمح لي بإضافة رابط يوتيوب يوضح الفيديو فيها هذه الطريقة.
> 
> بارك الله فيك وفي مواضيعك المفيدة.
> ...



جزيل الشكر على الاضافة وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك .

البغدادي


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (8 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع يا بغدادى


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (9 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع حلو:28: .............................
شكراً لك........................................


----------



## نور نادر (11 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا
موضوع مهم وجميل نحن نستخدم العصف الرملي للجدران الخزانات النفطية الكبيرة طبعا يسمة في العراق بالعامية بالبطش


----------



## محمود الناهي (4 مارس 2011)

ممكن ان تعرضون لي صور طريقة العصف الرملي للخزانات والمعدات التي استخدمت فيها


----------



## ديدين (5 مارس 2011)

أولا أشكر الأخ البغدادي على الموضوع المميز و المعلومات المركزة
ثانيا أنا عملت فيما سبق في مصنع للمركبات الصناعية و كنا نستخدم تقنية العصف بالكريات المعدنية التي تسمى بالفرنسية grenaillage لتنظيف القطع التي تشكل في الحدادة بنزع القشرة التي تتشكل بالصدمات
أما العصف بالرمل فهو يسمى في الفرنسية sablage

تحياتي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 مارس 2011)

شكرا على الأضافة اخ ديدين.

مع التقدير.

البغدادي


----------

